# Webcomic? I think so.



## Luckyluca (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello! I'm looking for both an editor of scripts and an artist for a webcomic I would like to be doing. It is furry, (Of course!) and it's steampunkish/sci-fi. 
 To jump right in, here is a crappy summary, Main character descriptions, and a sample of the script.
Plot: The year is 999 and the war is in full swing. Running out of able-bodied soldiers that want to fight, instead of drafting civilians, the country of Skye decided to draft the prisoners in their immense jailing system. Needless to say, this creates a lot of relief in the towns and cities, who enjoy a rather cushy, Victorian Style way of life, and leaves the prisoners to think about their life and choices, while in prison and also on the field. Since Skye is one of the leading industrial cities, as well as forerunners in the war, they have created a lot of mechanical marvels, including robotic limbs and organs, for the soldiers. The ability for metal to be fashion and art has also taken place in the world, so some creatures replace their limbs with the robotic parts and have them outfitted to be the latest style. Thus, the practicality has been slightly diminished. The story takes place in central Kila, where the war is at its peak, and shows the lives of a select few prisoners who realize that the key to survival is to make alliances with other animals, learning things about the othersâ€™ lives as they progress. Secrets about themselves, others, the government and the war are unearthed as they fight for their lives, and not for their country, each hoping that when it ends, not only will they have survived, but they will be set free, to start a new life with their newborn outlook on the world. 
I suck at plot summaries. Like, I have this all planned out. Seriously. 

 Main Characters in Chapter One:
Laurn , a black furred, tall, slender ratlet who enjoys his violin and has gotten a new piercing every year since heâ€™s been of age, which was 4 years ago. He currently has very shaggy fur, his right ear, left eyebrow and webbing between his right claws pierced. He lacks pigment in a spot on his belly, which he dyes with black fur dye to keep his appearance. His weapon of choice in the war is poison tipped darts for afar, in a custom wrought blowtube. Up close he tips his claws in poison and rakes at the enemy, as a last resort. He was imprisoned six months prior for his armed attack on a police officer, in which the officer lost an arm, due to Laurnâ€™s sharp teeth. In the year 998 he replaced his left eye with a robotic camera lens, enabling him to see both far away and up close for his painting. This however, leaves the normally pink eye with a white tint and makes it look rather dead. He has always had minor heart problems, but was seen as useful for his coloration, and was drafted anyway. He originally lived on the poor side of the town of Scale, but played his violin so expertly he, had he wanted to, he could have lived in Lyle, which is where Azrielle once lived. When the war broke out, he originally sympathized for the Rebel Cause, which was the other side. Being in the war might change that. He dislikes Azrielle and Mados greatly, seeing through both their ruses. He refuses to trust Azrielle, even showing his distaste for her in the heat of battle. 

Azrielle, a red-fox who enjoys hair dye, and currently sports a rainbow colored femme-mullet, similar to Joan Jettâ€™s hairstyle. Her eyes are bright yellow, and she was born with a defect that left her tail stumpy and bald. Embarrassed by her condition, when she came of age, she replaced the hairless extension with an elaborate, beautifully wrought silver work of art. Her one weakness is chocolate, and she suffers from depression, and often refers to feelings as colors, ex. â€˜I feel red todayâ€™. Her moods shift rapidly and very dramatically, though she had been in theatre since birth, so the real degree to which they switch has yet to be determined. She is a flawless liar, and does so often, fabricating stories to acquire pity from inmates around her. She must have something to do with her hands at all times, and is seen with string to keep her OCD about the â€˜handy thingsâ€™ (as she calls them) in check. Though her parents were wealthy, and she comes from a good background, the cause of her imprisonment was poisoning both her mother and father. It remains to be seen, if she truly had a mental illness, or if her amazing acting skills and lying ability are covering up something else. She replaced both of her canine teeth with oversized golden fangs in 997, right before she was imprisoned. Her weapon of choice is a rifle, but for close combat, she has a blade hidden in a bracelet on her wrist, and her tail can be equipped with blades. She carries a bag of various poisons, to back up Laurn in battle. She usually stays close to the rat, giving him lots of attention, which he returns with blatant annoyance. Unlike most people, heâ€™s seen through every lie she tells in his presence and calls her out on it, giving her a thrill, as sheâ€™s never been caught before. This creates some sort of interest and adoration for her, though she views him as a toy. Original alliance: None, never took interest in the war,

Mados, an albino ferret that enjoys writing horror and creating indie-style plays. He tends to insert himself as some kind of glorious hero, but in all actuality is something of a coward. Has been in the same prison, in fact is an inmate with Laurn, and likes to read his writings aloud to the rat, which couldnâ€™t care less, but somehow canâ€™t manage to block the voice out. He feigns an interest in the war at first, but it is revealed that he knows nothing about it, and in fact doesnâ€™t care about anyone but himself. He likes to brag about his extravagant white fur, and doesnâ€™t do well on the battlefield, preferring to hang back and let others do the work for him. Heâ€™d never tell anyone, but he really likes body modifications, being attracted sexually to them, and adoring the othersâ€™ extensions, without actually having any himself. When he was young, he tripped on a pencil, collapsing one of his lungs, which was replaced with a cage-like breathing apparatus inside his chest. When he gets stressed or nervous it rattles and you can hear it in his breathing, making him impossible on stealth missions, as the others soon find out. He pretends to be a big upholder of honor, and often participated in life or death duels. On closer inspection, he cheated in all of them, so he was arrested. Was an orphan all his life, so has no recorded parents, as they wished to remain anonymous upon his birth. He likes to act, but is a horrible actor, ironically, and Azrielle constantly criticizes his plays, brushing them off as silly, or frivolous. This makes him horribly angry, but heâ€™s a scrawny, weak thing, and is hardly up for much hand to hand combat. The fur on top of his head is always slicked back with gel, and he has an unconnected moustache and goatee dyed black, as well as his tail tip. He has this habit of licking his lips furiously when lying, and has a constant, nervous laugh. In the war, he is most often a sniper. His tongue is mottled with black, and he hates it. His alliance in the war is never clear, as he can hardly keep his story straight. 

â€˜Thorâ€™, a heavily muscled, violent, Maned wolf who doesnâ€™t understand the meaning of â€˜noâ€™ or the concept of laws. The raw muscle of the original group, he enjoys brawling and often goes into battle with nothing but his twin pistols and his fists. The front of his chest and his paws are unbreakable, bulletproof steel, which he used in his days of illegal street fighting. Both of his eyes are golden, but bloodshot, due to his quick temper. His real name is Theodore, but he resents it, thinking it is weak. He resents everyone and thinks that Azrielle is there for his own personal â€˜enjoymentâ€™. Heâ€™s slow in everyday movement but surprisingly fast in combat, and horribly stupid. His laugh is dumb and loud, and everyone in the compound is usually quick to stay out of his way and avoid his temper. He was originally arrested for killing somebody in illegal street fighting, and little is known about his past. Both of his ears are pierced 5 times, and he has his labret done. 
He has a hatred of technology, as he often canâ€™t work it, so resents Laurnâ€™s knowledge of such things. One of his legs is completely gear-operated. He sports a scar over his right eye and several on his snout. His alliance with in the war is firmly implanted with the Skye region. His fur is short and spiked, with the characteristic black â€˜maneâ€™ down his back.

Setting: The Oroboros Prison in North Skye, an ominous, high security building with squalid conditions and intricate locks. Prisoners are allowed one pair of clothes. 

Panel One
Open on a Laurn, wearing simple black slacks and a stained, worn out collared white shirt with a tattered cravat. He appears to be standing in a prison cell, with two piles of hay in the corner for a bed. The shot should be of him, looking off to the side, at a wall. Something should seem to be written on the wall. 
 Laurn: â€¦really?

Panel Two
Shot of the wall, in which words are written in an unintelligible, scrawling script. The wall is grimy and covered with a dark substance. Could be blood. Laurnâ€™s pierced paw is shown covering up some of the words, almost as if he is stroking the letters gingerly. 

Panel three
 Laurnâ€™s face, crinkled in disgust, as if he is spitting out words. His eyes are narrowed slits.
Laurn: You wrote on the wall? Donâ€™t you get enough paper?
 There is another speech bubble, from a new voice
Mados: Itâ€™s art. You donâ€™t like art, Laurn? Thatâ€™s surprising, I always pegged y-

Panel four
Laurn has turned, and it shows a confrontation between him and a sleazy, slick looking, albino ferret with a smug look on his face, sitting in the roomâ€™s only chair. The ferretâ€™s leg is crossed as he listens to Laurn, who is yelling. Clothe him in something fancy, but clearly dirty. Laurn looks stressed and angry, and is baring his teeth as he yells, clenching his fist. The ferret (Mados) has his arm extended, and his palm open, with fingers slightly curled.

Laurn: Art? ART?! You call this self indulgent shitâ€¦art?! Itâ€™s not! I wouldnâ€™t have so much of a problem with it if you didnâ€™t write it everywhere and read it at me everywhere we go! Itâ€™s embarrassing and desperate! Gods, Mados, you really are a conceited beast, and Iâ€™ve had enough with it! Erase it! Now!

Panel Five
Close up of Mados, tilting his head to one side and laughing. A curl of hair flops over his face.
Mados: Ha.

Panel Six
Laurn, a normally even tempered rat, shown from the side, visible, small pupiled eye twitching upwards with text by his face labeled: â€˜Tic!â€™. Mados is still laughing off to the side. Laurnâ€™s posture is hostile and angry, and his hair is mussed to show the stress of living with Mados, as it shows him stepping forward.

Panel Seven
 A close up of the pierced hand pinning Madosâ€™s neck to the wall, with the text: SSSHK!
Madosâ€™s mouth should be visible, enabling a speech bubble. 
Mados: Urk!
Laurn: You self absorbed, disgusting littleâ€¦

 Panel Seven
Shows Mados clawing at Laurnâ€™s paw, which has him pinned to the wall by his neck. Madosâ€™s mouth is open, and he seems to be gasping for air, eyes wide in fear. Their noses are nearly touching, and Laurnâ€™s eyes are narrow and dangerous again. 

Panel Eight 
Shows a pair of heels attached to a mouseâ€™s legs walking down the hallway, text saying â€˜clik clik clikâ€™ in random places by the shoes.

Panel nine
A shadow falls over the fighting pair, and they both look, Laurn releasing his grip on Mados. 

 Voice 1: Laurn Burnrow, and Mados Skeithreller?
Panel ten
Mados is on the ground, looking at the owner of the shoes, and Laurn stands above him, doing the same. At the same time, with raised eyebrows, they reply. The shot should be through bars.

Laurn: â€¦yes?
Mados: â€¦yes?

Panel eleven
The shot is now on a well dressed, stern looking , hooded brown female mouse, with an intricate, yet functional golden arm, complete with paw. It shows her with long hair, and a mocking, condescending smile on her face. She points at them with the metal paw, the other arms crossed across her small chest.

Mouse 1: Gather your pitiful belongings. Youâ€™ve been selected.
So..how do you like it? Any changes can be made, itâ€™s a rough draft really. 

Hrnngh, this is my first time script writing. Please be somewhat gentle.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2012)

www.celtx.com

Get that, have a go on it and use it to type up your script. You can add all kinds of catalog stuff, character bios and shit. It's free and really handy.


----------



## Luckyluca (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you very much, this should help to no end!


----------

